# CD Playstation



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2000)

J'aimerai savoir comment graver un CD Playstation....
Avec CD copy (1.8) et Toast 3.8...
Si des ames charitables pouvaient m'aider
Merci a tous

------------------


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2000)

ici non plus c'est un site pirate macgeneration comme macplus`


----------



## Lonesome Boy (21 Juin 2000)

D'autant plus qu'on t'as déjà répondu que c'était pas possible avec Toast, suite à un accord pour limiter le piratage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2000)

Merci a tous pour vos réponses 
merci c'est tres sympa
vive la communauté et vive le Mac

------------------


----------



## Bernard53 (21 Juin 2000)

C'est ce qu'on appelle se faire remballer. Essayé pas pu !!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2000)

A tout les cerbères du Net...
Les moralistes.... A la morale. 
Les même qui doivent travailler chez Adobe...(# MacNN)
Ne pas parler de la Hotline, ce faire insulter car on ne sais tel et tel chose...
Que lon est contre des opinions... éviter les sujets dis de «piratage», ceux qui gueule sans raisons et dont la politesse nest pas leurs tasse de thé.... 
C'est de ne pas parler du MP3 de RAPSTER, etc...utilisé des softs, des jeux copiés (qui ne las pas fait....(sauf Patpro, Bananas...) pour Macplus (merci SuperCed...et Lonesome Boy (Mageneration) dailleurs les 2 meilleurs site MAC (avec MacFinder)....
quand qqn demande sur le forum, ou trouver un logiciel de type Rapster... pourquoi pas lui interdire laccès... car il il va télécharger un MP3 illicite... Un forum sert au dialogue, donc une certaine liberté qui doit être respecter....
A partir de quand peux t on être LE ou LES maîtres du forum
Demander un renseignement n'incite pas aux piratage....
J'espère  n'avoir offusquer personnes (sauf les cons qui memmerde et qui nont pas de mémoire) même si le message était ciblé...
Juste un débat de plus. Qui ne changeras rien...
pour savoir ou se situe la liberté....A remarquer que l'attaque de certaine personne le ton employer est systématiquement les même.
Le but d'un forum est d'avoir des idées différentes et non des attaques (différentes)...
Donc messieurs les maîtres je vous......emm

------------------


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2000)

Aie aie aie,... La ca devient complètement lourd,... Donc maintenant on fait du spaming ? c'est bien,... continue et après étonne toi que les modérateurs deviennent de plus en plus stricte,...

------------------
Vive les weeks ends 
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2000)

Que l'on soit claire je n'en veux aucunement aux moderateurs, simplement a CEUX qui se prennent pour des moderateurs....
Je respecte totalement le forum (et dirigants) de Macgeneration et Macplus.
Excusez moi de la mauvaise comprehension....
Amicalement

------------------


----------

